

Which payment solution for my business? - lou

Hey, I need a robust/simple and reliable solution to charge my website's users (developped with Rails).
I need to do a recurrent payment and my business is based in France.
So I tried Paypal which I like but not available for recurrent payment outside US/UK.
I had a look to chargify.com but they don't support foreign currencies/credit cards/merchant account.
I just discovered spreedly.com which seems to support foreign countries but I don't know anyone who had already tried it.
So, do you have feedback on spreedly or another good idea to accomplish it ?
======
Travis
I use authorize.net for my billing. I think they're pretty standard. They have
a recurring billing API. If you want to do the whole "store credit card"
thing, without storing CC info on your servers, look into their Customer Info
Manager product.

Their APIs are OK, mediocre documentation, Ok sample code. Not great, but
they're a standard.

